# Will a short ride stress my girl?



## corinnecook (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi everyone! So, after getting my hedgie, Olive, about a month and a half ago, she was a total grump. Did nothing but ball, hiss, and run when we took her out everyday. But lately she has thankfully opened up and is showing off how loving and sweet she really is! I want to take her with me to my sisters, (about a 45 min drive) as I will be there for a few days and I want to make sure she is taken care of. Do you think the drive will stress her out? Because the last thing I want to do is make her uncomfortable and set her back to square one and lose all progress I've made with her. I know theres no sure way to know unless I actually do it and see for myself, but a little advice and opinions would be much appreciated!!! Thank you


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

It really depends on the hedgehog. I've done a fair amount of travelling with mine (I think the most ever was 3 hours via train and car) and he never seems to care, but many other people have said their hedgehogs get sick and stressed. Unfortunately I don't think it's one of those things you can know until you do it


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I would suggest a short trip to gauge how a trip will effect her. 
I have a few places that my hedgehogs visit. Smaller stores, church, the feed store, or the bank.


----------



## corinnecook (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you guys! I'm going to take her and just see how it goes. Hopefully it doesn't bother her!


----------



## Beasty (Mar 15, 2015)

I have found my little beast travels well IF I put her blanket or a sweatshirt in her carrier to snuggle in, I will also put toys that smell like home. If she knows she's safe, can burrow down and sleep it doesn't phase her. If she gets excited or stressed I put my hand in and let her smell me and that does the trick.
Good luck!


----------

